# Shogun Rua vs Chael Sonnen odds for UFC on FOX Sports 1 #1: Sonnen opens as early fav



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

> Unexpectedly, former Light Heavyweight champion Mauricio "Shogun" Rua will head into his UFC on FOX Sports 1 #1 main event showdown against Chael Sonnen as a slight sportsbook under dog on Aug. 17, 2013. But, how much will this betting line shift prior to fight night in Boston?
> 
>  SHARE (305)  TWEET (13) 90 COMMENTS
> Who's laughing now?
> ...


http://www.mmamania.com/2013/6/30/4...fc-fox-sports-1-1-betting-favorite-boston-mma


Hmm. I thought Shogun was going to be the underdog so I wasn't surpsied. Just seems like if this goes the distance Chael will have a better and better shot.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Lotta people are gonna make big money on this.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wrestling and endurance will prevail. Shogun is a shell of his former self, he's just not the great fighter he used to be anymore.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Both guys are over the hill. But Sonnen can weather any storm not named Jones or Silva. I've wanted to see Shogun get his second wind for years now, but I'm beginning to believe that all of the surgeries and wars have ended any chance of another run to the top. Shogun may stun him once or twice, but ultimately, I think Chael walks through Shogun's striking, puts him on his back, and wears on him for five rounds (it is five rounds, correct?).


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Both guys are over the hill. But Sonnen can weather any storm not named Jones or Silva.


What fights prove this? I'm not saying Chael doesn't have a good chin and isn't tough. He is. But any storm not named the 2 best fighters on the planet? Is it the Pillow handed Bisping that proves this? Stann who maybe hit him once before being on his back for the rest? Okami's storm? Nate's?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> What fights prove this? I'm not saying Chael doesn't have a good chin and isn't tough. He is. But any storm not named the 2 best fighters on the planet? Is it the Pillow handed Bisping that proves this? Stann who maybe hit him once before being on his back for the rest? Okami's storm? Nate's?


Yeah... ask me what fights prove this and then casually dismiss all of Sonnen's past opponents. That's a swell technique and really encourages debate 

Fine then - we'll go with this. Sonnen walked through Silva's striking in their first fight - something no one else has been able to do - and Silva is much more dangerous and accurate with his striking than Shogun is at this point in his career. That and Shogun won't have the stamina to throw on a submission in the 11th hour (though I agree that stories of his lack of cardio can be exaggerated). But then this is merely my opinion. Shogun could stun and swarm Sonnen, but I don't see Rua as all that dangerous anymore. If Chael can walk through Anderson's striking for five rounds, he can walk through Shogun's.

Factor in Shogun's weak TDD, and I just see it as a bad matchup for him. Even when Sonnen has dominated, he's been stunned, rocked, cut, battered, etc. And he's pushed through it all. I don't think Shogun will be able to handle the pace and level of smothering that Sonnen will bring to this fight. Chael walks through Shogun's striking and grinds out a decision - imo.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Shogun can be taken down by a fart these days. Not a good match up.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I watched Shogun (Pride-Era) the other day...OMG he's underdog to Chael Sonnen? I'm not so surprised as Sonnen has incredible TD's and decent GnP, but no one watching Shogun back in the day could've seen this day coming!


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Really want Shogun to get an epic KO. Hopefully Sonnen doesn't wrestle the cardio out of him in the 1st because Shogun seems to gas lately in his recent wars.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Shogun has been way too inconsistent man, I just can't pick him to win against a guy with such good wrestling and cardio.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BOMDC said:


> Really want Shogun to get an epic KO. Hopefully Sonnen doesn't wrestle the cardio out of him in the 1st because Shogun seems to gas lately in his recent wars.


Him gassing is what has put him in wars. The Henderson fight was the only real war. Vera would have been over quickly had shogun not gassed.







kc1983 said:


> Shogun has been way too inconsistent man, I just can't pick him to win against a guy with such good wrestling and cardio.


It used to be sthe third fight after surgery for him before he looked good again but I feel like he's just broken down way too much. We won't be seeing vintage shogun again.

Also how sad is it that he's had so many surgeries there is a pattern to his recovery.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Shogun is the favorite now.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

I got Sonnen winning this matchup. If all the world sporting champions went through the injuries Shogun had then they also would decline and be a shadow of themselves. Shogun has the abilty to finish Sonnen but after Sonnen puts him on his back, his cardio will suffer and he wont be doing his trademark sweeps after the first round.

Shogun has a small chance of submission or striking. He has an unorthodox striking base and needs to be very technical against Sonnen. He cannot throw his rigid hooks and let Sonnen set them to takedowns. 

He should use his range and make full use of the JAB!! I really believe he needs to utilise his jab especially making Sonnen step into them adding a short hook. If Sonnen absorbs to many then Shogun could follow with a long range straight if Sonnen backs up. Shoguns striking coach Feitosa will know this fully, having his focus on boxing in his late K1 career.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Shogun trained too hard when he's young and this is what happened, he let himself get beaten up too many times that he's become a walking injury, sad, he was so good.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Fantastic finish or snooze fest. Now try to guess which fighter relates to each possibility. Not giving clues.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Don$ukh said:


> I got Sonnen winning this matchup. If all the world sporting champions went through the injuries Shogun had then they also would decline and be a shadow of themselves. Shogun has the abilty to finish Sonnen but after Sonnen puts him on his back, his cardio will suffer and he wont be doing his trademark sweeps after the first round.
> 
> Shogun has a small chance of submission or striking. He has an unorthodox striking base and needs to be very technical against Sonnen. He cannot throw his rigid hooks and let Sonnen set them to takedowns.
> 
> He should use his range and make full use of the JAB!! I really believe he needs to utilise his jab especially making Sonnen step into them adding a short hook. If Sonnen absorbs to many then Shogun could follow with a long range straight if Sonnen backs up. Shoguns striking coach Feitosa will know this fully, having his focus on boxing in his late K1 career.


Good post,

Would like to add that Shogun should really utilize his Muay Thai clinch against the cage and inflict as much bodily damage as possible. Chael likes to grind, if Shogun can turn it around and trap him he has a big chance of finishing the fight in devastating fashion.

Rua also must cut off the ring and mix up the stand up so Chael cannot setup takendowns in the middle of the ring.


----------

